# Thule Roof Racks?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

de cruze has one search and you will find his thread on it


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Check this guy's roof rack out http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-forum/1983-thule-roof-rack-install-pics.html


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The pictures in that thread are missing.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Been wondering on if there is a foam on the bottom so it doesnt ruin paint, and how hard it is to take on and off it nessesary or to just keep on


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Been wondering on if there is a foam on the bottom so it doesnt ruin paint, and how hard it is to take on and off it nessesary or to just keep on


yes,i know that cause im looking into getting a rack too


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Ya, i could always put a clear vinyl down whrere the feet go, i was look at vids lastight, they have rubber feet ranging from 1/4" to 7/8" thick. Cuz im not sure what my car will look like with it on at all times with the other mods


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the exact setup. It's the 47" aero blade bars. I got mine on amazon with the feet and fit pack for around 375. The feet mount half way on the roof seam, so you can't really put 3m film on. Overall, I really like the setup. I'll get around to posting pics sometime.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's my setup. the feet are 1/2 rubber pads and it clamps firmly to the car. It would talk less than 5 minutes to take off and put back on.
It looks pretty decent when the car is clean.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

sleddingguy
Looks good, Is that the areospace one?


----------

